# hemorrhagic septicemia question



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I am still having problems with the glolight tetras I bought back in july. I lost 4 of 8 and then 2 developed sepicemia. I treated for 10 days with Triple sulpha for the 2 sick fish and 4 days in the main tank as a prophylactic.
The one fish being treated for the 10 days died and the other seemd to be doing ok until 3 days ago when he again started to have red streaks in his sides.
Now today one of the others that had not shown anything wrong since july has red streaks between her ribs and is very swollen looking.
I am currently treating with the triple sulpha again but am wondering whether I should switch to tetracycline or kanaplex.I was reading Mardels packages today and they say that if one antibiotic doesn't work then try another! At this rate the poor fish might be dead from all the medication.
Does tetracycline work in hard water? i have read that it may not.
And is hemmorhagic septicemia contagious?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Tetracycline will work in hard water. If the current medication didn't completely cure it, you should make the switch. Sepsis I have to tell you though is very hard to cure.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks, this is so frustrating. I wish I could find a good independant fish store where there is some kind of decent care given to the fish before people buy them.the manager says that it is no wonder so many fish are carrying illness when you see how the fish farms breed and turn out so many inbred fish.


----------

